# توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"



## أم فيصل (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أعرض عليكم نماذج جديدة من هدايا وتوزيعات [URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/t343217/"]منفذة [/URL]حديثا علها تنال رضاكم واستحسانكم


ولمن يرغب بالتواصل معنا إرسال رسالة خاصة 


من تصميم وتنفيذ أم فيصل _ الرياض 


ولا احلل ولا أسامح من نسب موضوعا أو عملا لي باسمه




[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


هذه التوزيعات نفذت لحفل افتتاح جامعة الأميرة نورة بالرياض 


تحوي 50 وردة مرصعة بالكريستال بداخلها حبة شوكولا بقيمة 450 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


ستاندين لتوأم قيمة الواحد منها 150 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


توزيعات الشوكولا لمولودة بقيمة 270 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


توزيعات تخرج الدرزن 60 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


باقة شوكولا بقيمة 170 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


توزيعات مولود ذكر تحوي 50 توزيعة على شكل عربة مزينة وتحوي تولة عطر وسلة ملبس اللوز وحبة شوكولا من حلويات سعد الدين الفاخرة بقيمة 900 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


توزيعات مواليد تحوي 50 رضاعة بداخلها ملبس اللوز ومثبتة على قطعة شوكولا بقيمة 500 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


توزيعات مولود صمم الستاند على شكل حديقة أطفال ويحوي 50 توزيعة بداخلها سكر مواليد وحبة شوكولا بقيمة 500 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


توزيعات الرضاعات " بناتية " بقيمة 400 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


صواني شوكولا لبناني فاخر بقيمة 390 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


صواني شوكولا لبناني فاخر بقيمة 340 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


صواني شوكولا لبناني فاخر بقيمة 400 ريال



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


هدية خاصة من زوجة لزوجها بمناسبة العيد تحوي شماغ دسار وقطعة قماش أبيض ماركة رتشي 



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]



سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال نفذت لعدد كبير من المحلات والزباين داخل الرياض وخارجها 
قيمة السلة 4 ريال بدون التعبئة​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

واو روووعه
كل وحده تقوول الزين عندي


----------



## أم فيصل (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

مشكووووووووورة يالغلا ربي لا يحرمني من الطلة الحلوة


----------



## أم فيصل (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

أستغفر الله العظيم


----------



## أم فيصل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

" واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله "​


----------



## أم فيصل (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك


----------



## بوغالي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

ام فيصل السلام عليكم 
نطلب كمية من سلال الحلوى المربعة نرجو التواصل عن طرق ايميل المؤسسة [email protected]
نظرا لأني حديث عهد بالموقع ولا يحق لي ارسال رسائل خاصة
تحياتي لك 
مدير المؤسسة​


----------



## أم فيصل (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

شكرا لكم أخي الكريم 

تم الارسال


----------



## أم فيصل (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

أستودعكم الله تعالى إخواني وأخواتي جميعا 

وأعتذر عن استقبال طلباتكم لحين عودتي من الحج إن شاء الله

سامحوني .. وحللوني 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## النوير (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## أم فيصل (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بوغالي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

السلام عليكم يا ام فيصل
لك رسالة على الخاص​


----------



## أم فيصل (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

تم الرد على طلبكم أخي الكريم برسالة جوال 

ولكم مني الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أم فيصل (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

" رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب "​


----------



## أم فيصل (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

*لا تـــحـــســـــد أحـــــداً لـــنـــعـــمــــة أعـــطـــاهــــا الله لــــــه

فــــأنـــت لا تـــعـــلـــم مـــــاذا أخـــــــذ اللـــــه مــــنــــــه

ولا تــــحـــــزن إذا أخــــــذ الله مـــــــنــــــــــك شــــيـــئــــــاً

فــــأنــــت لا تــــعـــلـــم مــــاذا ســـيــعــطــيــك الله بـــدلاً عــنــها*


----------



## أم فيصل (30 يناير 2012)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## koko474 (5 فبراير 2012)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

نرفع الموضوع للاستحقاق بان يكون دائما في المقدمه للتميزه 
بالتوفيق ام فيصل والله يبارك لك ويوفقك باذن الله 
كل شغلك ماشاءالله روعه


----------



## أم فيصل (5 فبراير 2012)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*



koko474 قال:


> نرفع الموضوع للاستحقاق بان يكون دائما في المقدمه للتميزه
> بالتوفيق ام فيصل والله يبارك لك ويوفقك باذن الله
> كل شغلك ماشاءالله روعه


 

بارك الله بكم سيدي الكريم وجعل ما قدمتم ودعوتم لنا في موازين حسناتكم

ورفع الله قدركم بالدنيا والآخرة


----------



## جنان الخلد (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*


----------



## أم فيصل (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: توزيعات وهدايا منفذة حديثا من " فن العناية للهدايا"*

????????????????????????


----------

